# Window glazing



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

Just about to finish up a project for the school of mines. First time ever messing with this stuff. First time for the glazing contractor as well first building in South Dakota. Went together pretty smooth. 1 control panel 5 terminal boxes 89 windows which means 89 cables.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice Hair dew........


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Flex277 said:


> Just about to finish up a project for the school of mines. First time ever messing with this stuff. First time for the glazing contractor as well first building in South Dakota. Went together pretty smooth. 1 control panel 5 terminal boxes 89 windows which means 89 cables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this an alarm system? Nice labeling for the terminals, what system?


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

That's a terminal box from the main control panel to the actual windows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

What type of system?


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

pjholguin said:


> What type of system?



Sageglass electrochromic variable voltage system


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Nice


----------



## adonkle (Jun 10, 2014)

Woah, impressive. Those panels must've cost a small fortune.


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

adonkle said:


> Woah, impressive. Those panels must've cost a small fortune.



Actually I don't think it was that bad, owner will have a ton more money in the glass I would think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

This is going to be my new Screen Saver!








_*
"*__*Sometimes I miss being in the field, sometimes not..."*_


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Cousin It...finds a job!!


----------



## WyrTwister (May 2, 2015)

Are we talking about windows that darken by electrical control ? Or do they open up by electrical control ?

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

WyrTwister said:


> Are we talking about windows that darken by electrical control ? Or do they open up by electrical control ?
> 
> God bless
> Wyr



Yes there's 5 layers of glass inside each pane with connector pigtail and 2 layers that pane are the electrodes and when voltage is applied, the nanos align there valances and it darkens or some fancy stuff the programmer told me. Lol then reversing polarity through the controller it'll begin to clear. Takes about 10 minutes to darken completely. It's designed to pick up outside ambient light via sensors to adjust the glass accordingly so there's no glare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Flex277 said:


> Yes there's 5 layers of glass inside each pane with connector pigtail and 2 layers that pane are the electrodes and when voltage is applied, the nanos align there valances and it darkens or some fancy stuff the programmer told me. Lol then reversing polarity through the controller it'll begin to clear. Takes about 10 minutes to darken completely. It's designed to pick up outside ambient light via sensors to adjust the glass accordingly so there's no glare.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, pretty interesting. I worked on a job with sunlight harvesters (or whatever their called) once but I didn't wire any of it up. 

Wonder if this is something that's gonna take off soon?


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

MHElectric said:


> Wow, pretty interesting. I worked on a job with sunlight harvesters (or whatever their called) once but I didn't wire any of it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if this is something that's gonna take off soon?



So far what I've been told one this is the first one in South Dakota and there putting another system in Gillette Wy they are also doing part of the mall of America expansion and even go overseas. All made in USA in Minnesota which was good to see probably explains why it went smooth. After all the terminating was completed Sageglass sent me a laptop and they remotely programmed and troubleshooted via the Internet. Real easy install except just getting the cables to the windows was the only challenge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Flex277 said:


> So far what I've been told one this is the first one in South Dakota and there putting another system in Gillette Wy they are also doing part of the mall of America expansion and even go overseas. All made in USA in Minnesota which was good to see probably explains why it went smooth. After all the terminating was completed Sageglass sent me a laptop and they remotely programmed and troubleshooted via the Internet. Real easy install except just getting the cables to the windows was the only challenge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have any pics with how you brought your wires to these Windows? Did each set have a tail hanging out of it?


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

MHElectric said:


> Do you have any pics with how you brought your wires to these Windows? Did each set have a tail hanging out of it?











So 4 windows 4 2wire 20awg cable each 2 wire comes in 150 ft coil with 4 pin connector on one end. Thing is you have limited amount of length for each circuit. That's why it comes in a coil. I pulled the opposite end of the connector wire down the main mullion. Each wire going to there pane location. after window guys drilled a big enough hole to get a fish tape head in. All excess wire out the bottom of the window mullion and pushed wires down 1/2 emt to a crawl space where it terminates into a terminal box. Then stand the heavy sob and try not pinch the wires As for the window themselves they come with 12 in long pigtail that accepts that connector. Snap it together fold it into a little pocket and window guys put the face on and donezo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Flex277 said:


> So 4 windows 4 2wire 20awg cable each 2 wire comes in 150 ft coil with 4 pin connector on one end. Thing is you have limited amount of length for each circuit. That's why it comes in a coil. I pulled the opposite end of the connector wire down the main mullion. Each wire going to there pane location. after window guys drilled a big enough hole to get a fish tape head in. All excess wire out the bottom of the window mullion and pushed wires down 1/2 emt to a crawl space where it terminates into a terminal box. Then stand the heavy sob and try not pinch the wires As for the window themselves they come with 12 in long pigtail that accepts that connector. Snap it together fold it into a little pocket and window guys put the face on and donezo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool dude.

What type of panel did this go back to? Some type of small plc?


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

MHElectric said:


> Very cool dude.
> 
> 
> 
> What type of panel did this go back to? Some type of small plc?











Yup, all wires come to this panel and terminate to a circuit board that connects to a controller that snaps in and out can fit 6 windows on one controller, 4 controllers to each backplane and 7 backplanes fit in this panel and if you have megaton if windows you can keep adding panels and have them interconnected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Flex277 said:


> Yup, all wires come to this panel and terminate to a circuit board that connects to a controller that snaps in and out can fit 6 windows on one controller, 4 controllers to each backplane and 7 backplanes fit in this panel and if you have megaton if windows you can keep adding panels and have them interconnected.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what's the deal here, did your company do this job straight for the manufacturer, or is this a typical spec & bid construction job? 

Well you guys be doing more of these?


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

MHElectric said:


> So what's the deal here, did your company do this job straight for the manufacturer, or is this a typical spec & bid construction job?
> 
> Well you guys be doing more of these?



Typical spec and bid deal we'll wait and see if anyone else will do it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Flex277 said:


> Typical spec and bid deal we'll wait and see if anyone else will do it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This might be a good time to go after more of this work! If it's still new on the market and very few contractors have any experience doing these jobs, you might hit the jackpot installing these for the manufacturer!


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Wonder if this is something that's gonna take off soon?


 If you've flown on a Boeing 787 Dreamliner recently, it literally already has. That aircraft uses this type of glass instead of manually operated sliding window shades.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

MHElectric said:


> This might be a good time to go after more of this work! If it's still new on the market and very few contractors have any experience doing these jobs, you might hit the jackpot installing these for the manufacturer!


I concur...get in on the infancy of the product.


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

pjholguin said:


> I concur...get in on the infancy of the product.



Well I seemed to impress them. They told me normally 60% of the jobs they go to end up requiring alot of troubleshooting and on this one they said communication between the electrician and manufacturer. I'd like to do more of it but we just have to see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

